# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  വായനയുടെ മധുരം .. ഓര്*മ്മകള്* തിരയുമ്പോള്*

## xeon

*തുടക്കത്തിലേ പറഞ്ഞു കൊള്ളട്ടെ ഇതൊരു  കഥയാണ് ....

ജീവിതം ഒരു blind curve പോലെയാണ് ... ഇനി എന്ത് എന്നത് മുന്നെകൂട്ടി കാണുവാനുള്ള യന്ത്രങ്ങള്* നമ്മള്* മനുഷ്യര്* ഇനിയും കണ്ടെത്തേണ്ടിയിരിക്കുന്നു . അത്തരം യന്ത്രങ്ങളുമായി തന്ത്രങ്ങള്* മെനയുന്ന തന്ത്രിമാര്* ഒരു*​*പാടുന്ടെങ്ങിലും ശാസ്ത്രീയമായ ഒരു അടിത്തറ ഇവയ്ക്കൊന്നുമില്ല. കഥയില്* ഇവയ്ക്കെന്തു കാര്യം എന്ന് നിങ്ങള്* ചോദിച്ചേക്കാം . ഉണ്ട് കാര്യമുണ്ട്.

അന്നൊരു മലയാളം ക്ലാസ്സില്*  സഞ്ജയന്* എന്ന തൂലിക നാമത്തില്* ചെറുകഥകള്* എഴുതിയിരുന്ന  രാമുണ്ണി നായരുടെ ഞാനിപ്പോള്* പേരോര്*ക്കാത്ത ഒരു കഥയിലെ ഭാഗ്യ യന്ത്ര തട്ടിപ്പുകളിലെ നര്*മ്മം നുണയുന്ന നേരത്താണ് ആ പുസ്തകം കൈമറിഞ്ഞ് എന്റെ കയ്കളില്* എത്തിച്ചേര്*ന്നത് .. വിറയാര്*ന്ന കയ്കളാല്* ഞാന്* ആ പുസ്തകത്തെ വായുവേഗത്തില്* ബാഗിനുല്ലിലാക്കി. അവസാന ബെല്ലോടു കൂടി ആ ക്ലാസ്സ്* പിരിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* ഞാന്* ഏറെ നേരം ആ പുസ്തകവുമായി അതിന്റെ ഉടമസ്ഥനായ എന്റെ സഹപാഠിയെ കാത്തു നിന്നു. ക്ലാസ്സ്* കഴിഞ്ഞ മാത്രയില്* വാതില്* കടന്നു തിരക്കിലേക്ക് മറഞ്ഞ അവനെ ഞാന്* പിന്നെ കണ്ടില്ല.

 പഠന ഉപകരണങ്ങളുടെ ഭാരം തൂങ്ങുന്ന ആ പുസ്ത്തക സഞ്ചിയുമായി ഞാന്* വെച്ച് വെച്ച് ബസ്* സ്ടോപിലേക്ക് നടന്നു. മനസുനിറയെ ആ പുസ്തകത്തിന്റെ ഓര്*മ്മകള്*. അന്നത്തെ കാലത്ത് എനിക്ക് ദുര്*ലഭ്യമായിരുന്ന വിലമതിക്കാനാകാത്ത ആ ഗ്രന്ഥം ഒന്ന് വായിക്കുവാന്* ഞാന്* വെമ്പല്* കൊണ്ടു. സ്കൂളില്* നിന്ന് 1.5 km എങ്കിലും നടക്കണം ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പില്* എത്തി ചേരുവാന്*. ബസ്* സടോപ്പിലെത്തി ബസ്* കയറും വരെ എന്റെ ഉള്ളില്* നിഴലിച്ച ആദിക്ക് ഇന്നും ഉച്ചവെയിലിന്റെ ചൂടാണ്. 

ബസ്* മുന്നിലെക്കെടുതപ്പോള്* എനിക്ക് ശ്വാസം വീണു. ഇനി എന്തായാലും അവന്* ഇന്ന് ഈ പുസ്ടകം തേടി വരില്ല. ഞാന്* അന്ന് വിട്ട നെടുവീര്*പ്പിനു അനിര്*വജനീയമായ ഒരു സുഖം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു, ആ ബസ്* മെല്ലെ മുന്നിലേക്ക്* നീങ്ങിയപ്പോള്* എന്റെ നെറുകയില്* തലോടിയ ഇളം കാറ്റിനു വൃശ്ചികമാസത്തിലെ നിലാവിന്റെ കുളിരുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ആ വാഹനം നല്ല വേഗത്തില്* ആണ് സഞ്ചരിച്ചത്. പക്ഷെ ആ വേഗം എനിക്ക് പോരാതെ വന്നു. എന്റെ വീട് അങ്ങ് ദൂരെ എവിടെയോ ആണെന്ന് എനിക്ക് തോന്നിപോയി. ഒടുവില്* 

എന്റെ വീടിന്റെ അടുത്ത കവലയില്* ആ വാഹനം നിന്നപ്പോള്* ഞാന്* ഓടുകയായിരുന്നു. ഒരു ഒളിമ്പിക് പോരാളിയുടെ മെയ് വഴക്കത്തോടെ ഞാന്* കുതിച്ചു പാഞ്ഞു .... വഴിയോരങ്ങളിലെ ചിരിച്ച മുഖങ്ങള്* ഞാന്* കണ്ടില്ല .. എന്നെ നോക്കി കൈ കാണിച്ച എന്*റെ സുഹൃത്തുക്കളെ ഞാന്* കണ്ടില്ല . ഓടി....... സര്*വ്വ സക്തിയുമെടുത്തു ഓടി.... ഒടുക്കം എന്റെ വീടിന്റെ പടിയിലേക്ക് ഞാന്* ചാടിക്കയറി. 

യുദ്ധം ജയിച്ച പട്ടാളക്കാരന്റെ ആവേശത്തോടെ പുസ്തക സഞ്ചിയുമായി ഞാന്* മുറിയില്* കയറി വാതിലടച്ചു. ഒരുവേള ഞാന്* കിതച്ചു നിന്ന് . പിന്നെ സാവധാനം ആ ബാഗ്* തുറന്നു ആ പുസ്തകം പുറത്തെടുത്തു. നിറഞ്ഞ മനസോടെ, കൃതഞ്ഞതയോടെ ഞാന്* ആ പുസ്തകതാളുകള്* മറിച്ചു ... 

അതെ ... എന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിലെ ആദ്യ മുത്തുച്ചിപ്പി ................................... *  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

kollam xeone.....keep it up  :Yes:  :Yahoo: 

ezhuthinte reethi valare adhikam ishtapeetu  :Yes:

----------


## xeon

> kollam xeone.....keep it up 
> 
> ezhuthinte reethi valare adhikam ishtapeetu


thanks kanaaa

----------


## kandahassan

> thanks kanaaa


kannan alla kandan ... kanda hassan  :Kettoda:

----------


## xeon

> kannan alla kandan ... kanda hassan


oh njan oru rajini dialouge adichatade.... (ini ippo angane parayam.. ennalum njan thettu sammathikkula  :Girl Mad: )

----------


## maryland

:Read:  :Read:

----------


## sali

Kollamallo ......

----------


## Irshu

Kollam....

----------


## drishyan

kollam...............

----------


## VSK

kollam....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@xeon  :Ho: ......

----------

